

Critical mistakes freelancers make - araneae
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/11/28/critical-mistakes-freelancers-make/

======
BigDamnDeal
I'd love to read a meatier piece on this subject. Not sure the lessons in here
actually amount to much.

~~~
paulbaumgart
jacquesm's guide to freelancing has enough meat to feed an army:

<http://jacquesmattheij.com/be-consultant>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=848370>

